# !!great New News For The Rockets Video Games Fan!!



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*!!Great New News For The Rockets Video Games Fan!!*

Ok, Tracy McGrady is officially the Coverboy for Nba Live 07'
Here's the WebSite 
Go Check it out.
Will next year be our year?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Well this should bring us some good luck..we've already had all the bad luck we can have.

I might end up buying this game only bcuz Tmac is on the cover, lol.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

They Game would come out at 9/26/06. Still it's a pretty long time of waiting.
But we finally get some loves here.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

This can only be a _good omen_ for us next season! :biggrin: Finally the Roc's get some love, Hakeem and Clyde never made a cover for a game? YYYYaaaaaahhhh TMac! EA sports still loves you and so do all real houston fans. :clap: 

I saw that report last night, to me its cool it puts the Roc's back on the national radar a little bit. Tmac returns with an MVP type year next yr along with Yao Ming tagging on his cape! Batman and Superman together again! :biggrin: :wordyo:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

debarge, you have to realize that when Hakeem and Clyde played, video games were no popular like now at all. Plus, the video quality was very, very bad back then.
Anyway, I wish Yao gets either 2k7 or the Asian version of NBA LIVE 07. I think they have those right? Tony Parker was on the French version once.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Now all that needs to happen is for Yao to be the coverboy for NBA 2k7 and we're guaranteed a championship.. :biggrin: What? It worked for the Heat.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^ lol. Y eah T-mac lookin good on the cover


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Isnt there an EA curse?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No, there's Madden, and SI curse.
But not NBA LIVE curse


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well hopefully yao can get on the cover of NBA 2k7:

ESPN 2K -Allen Iverson - Philly went to Conference Semis
ESPN 2K1 - Allen Iverson - Philly lost 4-1 in NBA Finals
ESPN 2K2 - Allen Iverson - Philly went down in 1st round
ESPN 2K3 - Allen Iverson - Philly lost in Conference Semis
ESPN 2K4 - Allen Iverson - Philly were not in post-season
*ESPN 2K5 - Ben Wallace - Pistons lost 4-3 in the NBA Finals
ESPN 2K6 - Shaquille O'Neal - HEAT WON IT ALL*

so heres my theory, all the big-men placed on the cover of the 2K series should have a VERY good season team wise, but if you're allen iverson your luck ran out in 2K1 so this would see T-Mac not only out of the 1st round but into the NBA finals thus proving that Yao Ming HAS TO BE ON THE COVER :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Now all that needs to happen is for Yao to be the coverboy for NBA 2k7 and we're guaranteed a championship.. :biggrin: What? It worked for the Heat.


True that, I was thinking this when I read the thread.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

wow the angle of the shot and the makeup did a very good job of hiding tmac's lazy eye.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wade was on the cover last year...we all know what happened to him...Walker was on the cover in 1999...but I'm not sure you want T-Mac to be anything like Toine...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wasnt wade on live '06?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> wasnt wade on live '06?


yep :biggrin: 


and on a side note, Horry was on the NBA live 95 or 96 i dont remember for sure


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why couldn't he do a cooler pose?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Because EA Sports people just want to publish a new game without thinking too much. Problem is why couldn't they find a cooler pose?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

nothing wrong with that pose... funny how they passed over lebron tho, weird he's never been the coverboy yet, unless there is a licensing issue there...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

The coverboy brings bad luck, except for D-Wade.


----------

